# What type intimidates you the most?



## Steven_ (Jun 4, 2017)

I would think ESTJ.. Whilst I work with ESTPs (real estate agents) they're not necessarily intimidating. . moreso draining. If anything, the enneagram would be the best intimidation indicator.

I find INTJs smart and humble. If I've typed him right, my ISTP friend is hella fun to be around. Hardly intimidating, not so deep either, super refreshing to be around.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

It's really funny for me to see ESTP mentioned so often, and by INFJs in particular. 

Guys, they're our upside-down cousins. They have just as much capability -- if not more -- for derpiness as we do.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

ESFJ! :shocked:


----------



## 00Hikaru00 (Jul 28, 2017)

I think any type can intimidate any type. I myself have been called 'intimidating' by various people because I can be so serious and stern.

ENTJs intimidating??? Hahaha! I know 2 ENTJs in my life and they barely intimidate me. They have a super inflated self-confidence though and they will bulldoze their way through, which is perhaps why some people feel intimidated by them but it's something of a bizarre phenomenon to me because they really aren't that good in the things they claimed to be (LOL). I have seen their plans flop numerously times. Not laughing at them but when you view it against the ego they display it's really amusing. I love them both regardless. 

I used to be intimidated by my brother and he's a ISTJ so I think the stern quiet types intimidate me more, not the loud egoistic types who seek to intimidate but fail at my gate.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Te-dominant types.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Te or Se users.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

@Librarylady
You have Te in stack too, and, from what i saw, yours is quite well-developed. You're the last person I'd imagine being intimidated by that.

Now Se-doms, yes. I just can't keep up even if I want to.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Witch of Oreo said:


> @Librarylady
> You have Te in stack too, and, from what i saw, yours is quite well-developed. You're the last person I'd imagine being intimidated by that.
> 
> Now Se-doms, yes. I just can't keep up even if I want to.


I probably should have clarified "Te doms". I find ESTJ and ENTJ to be too overbearing and even rude in most situations. They also tend to hurt my feelings quite easily, although I hide and it isn't all that obvious.

As for Te tert/inf....not as much. I like ENFP's and ISFP's too.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

xSTJs and ISTPs. ISTJs and ESTJs are hard-asses and ISTPs always seem like they're going to fly off the handle to me.


----------



## 1whoseeswithoutbeingseen (May 2, 2017)

The high-functioning sociopaths, ENTJs, and the de-individualizer SJs.

To be precise, only the first "intimidate" me.
The latter... they worry me. Because they have no agency, and will turn into an instrument in the hands of the sociopaths, a wilful instrument that is, whenever it's needed to use them.
(They'll also fight teeth and nails to defend any form of social and cultural hypocrisy...)


----------



## Lilacian (Jul 12, 2017)

I think ISTPs. Whenever I'm weird or silly they immediately shoot it down with sarcasm and make me feel terrible.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Cold and cynical behaviour


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

ESXJ
I always think I'm too chaotic or too "out of this world" for those people, especially in the workplace


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

hmm probably yeah... ESTP, ENTJ, and ESTJ, to me they seem to have the strongest 'commanding presence'. Even if they're not trying to be overbearing it just feels like there's no way to speak up and get through to them because they have so much drive and determination and certainty or confidence about what they're saying or doing, I just feel like I'd better get out of the way. On top of that they tend to be blunt and not overly concerned with how they're making others feel so even when they're not trying to be mean it can sound that way. For some reason I feel like ENTPs _can_ be this way but often aren't quiiite so much, though I'm not exactly sure why.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

1whoseeswithoutbeingseen said:


> The high-functioning sociopaths, ENTJs, and the de-individualizer SJs.
> 
> To be precise, only the first "intimidate" me.
> The latter... they worry me. Because they have no agency, and will turn into an instrument in the hands of the sociopaths, a wilful instrument that is, whenever it's needed to use them.
> (They'll also fight teeth and nails to defend any form of social and cultural hypocrisy...)


Ooooooooh!! That is a very interesting link!

I tried it and got INFJ!


That is a very cool test! roud:


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Come to think about it, I think I might find ISTP's more intimidating than ESTP's. My uncle is an ESxP and my little cousin, I think he could be a budding ESTP, he can be quite draining.


----------



## PsychReviews (Aug 18, 2017)

I would agree with Aelthwyn: ESTJ, ENTJ, and ESTPs.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Electra2 said:


> Cold and cynical behaviour


Also knowing or seeing someone I love getting hurt


----------



## Silastar (Mar 29, 2016)

I always thought the most intimidating types are ESTP and angry INFJ.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

gotterdammerung said:


> me, i would say estp or entj. No offence to the aforementioned types!
> 
> 
> What about you folk?


estj.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

As much as I admire and adore ENTJ's, they often frighten me. But that's primarily 8w7's


----------



## cheesedeveloper (May 3, 2017)

ENTJs and INTJs, in that order. 

If you are close to them you know they are a bunch of softies. But when you are new to them they are very judgemental and bossy, and you feel like if you make a mistake or say a wrong word they will murder you in an instant. 

The bad thing is that when they get mad they are super scary and can say very hurtful things without feeling bad about it  But the worst thing is that they get easily mad (((


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

None of them. I intimidate the other types.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I keep reading the title as "What time intimidates you the most", to which the answer is 7:05 am.


----------



## amongfirstslugs (Jun 23, 2012)

ISTJs in power due to their quiet, commanding presence...and really any SJ in the workplace, because I worry I can't deliver what they want and I'm gonna get in troooubbleee.

Among peers, popular-sorority-type girls have always intimidated me...usually ESFPs or ESTJs, type 1 or 3. Mhm. Scary.


----------



## de.sidera (Feb 4, 2017)

ENTPs! They're volatile in all the places where I'm grounded, and vice versa. Ne is what brings us close enough for me to find them scary, otherwise I'd probably just find them boring.


----------



## de.sidera (Feb 4, 2017)

Monadnock said:


> None of them. I intimidate the other types.


I read your answer and thought "mmm an intimidating INFP, so funny it sounds like m-"
Then I read your enneagram tritype and I got why.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

cheesedeveloper said:


> INTJs, i


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

de.sidera said:


> I read your answer and thought "mmm an intimidating INFP, so funny it sounds like m-"
> Then I read your enneagram tritype and I got why.


Every 458 has the deep desire to be Batman. No exceptions. A kind guy, but not a nice guy. The worst nightmare for those who torment the innocent. BTW I think a decent amount of INFPs are the intimidator, even if they aren't a 458.


----------



## de.sidera (Feb 4, 2017)

Monadnock said:


> Every 458 has the deep desire to be Batman. No exceptions. A kind guy, but not a nice guy. The worst nightmare for those who torment the innocent. BTW I think a decent amount of INFPs are the intimidator, even if they aren't a 458.


I've never met a 458 IRL but it might be so. Sx/sp as instinctual variant also has its importance. I don't know how other people find most INFPs: as a INFP myself I "get" them too quickly to find them intimidating (not as individuals of course, but as members of the same mbti type) and at most I affectionately prepare myself to deal with their Fi, as frail and inflexible as it might be - maybe Fi is what can make us intimidating, mostly to Fe users.


On a side note: dear INTJs, I actually think you're very tender.


----------



## Angelic.sweet (Jun 22, 2015)

Even though my boyfriend is one, I can find ISTPs to be intimidating. Although they are very chill a lot of the time, you don't want to be on the wrong side of one. I still love him though and he doesn't scare me


----------



## Miss Thevious (Nov 19, 2015)

ESTPs can be terrifying if they're not the goofy kind.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Whoever the commando types are.
But I've heard some people find me scary, apparently.


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

Hm, it kind of depends. I guess ISTP and ESFJ for me.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd say ES*P, I never met an ENTJ and the only INTJ I know was a weirdo, he was probably unhealthy. Very knowledgable but his head was quite stuck in his ass.

Yeah, so ES*P, because they have no innerlife, zero self-awareness, somehow are very popular, and I can't really communicate with them.The moment they end up talking about them and what they do, I want to shoot myself in the head twice.

I have a stereotype in mind, yes I know, but they do exist, and especially where I live. A good ESFP can probably be adorable, and fun to be with. I probably know some, but I don't know every people's type, it's just that walking stereotypes are easy to type.
And I don't see myself enjoying the presence of an ESTP.

But in the end it's about whether or not the person is healthy, the compatibility beyond type and so on...


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Gotterdammerung said:


> Me, I would say ESTP or ENTJ. No offence to the aforementioned types!
> 
> 
> What about you folk?


ESTP I have the hardest time getting along with but I'm still holding out to liking one eventually .


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Kaioken said:


> I'd say ES*P, I never met an ENTJ and the only INTJ I know was a weirdo, he was probably unhealthy. Very knowledgable but his head was quite stuck in his ass.
> 
> Yeah, so ES*P, because they have no innerlife, zero self-awareness, somehow are very popular, and I can't really communicate with them.The moment they end up talking about them and what they do, I want to shoot myself in the head twice.
> 
> ...


I giggled at this. You sound exactly like my best friend who is also an ENTP. He can't stand the ESTP that is in both of our lives. I get along with the ESTP better but we're both kind of like aggg. He's the husband of our mutual best friend who is an ISFJ. He makes her happy and that's what matters. I at least try to work out my differences with him. Right now I'm pretty certain he hates my guts but again tolerates me because I'm her best friend.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

NIHM said:


> I giggled at this. You sound exactly like my best friend who is also an ENTP. He can't stand the ESTP that is in both of our lives. I get along with the ESTP better but we're both kind of like aggg. He's the husband of our mutual best friend who is an ISFJ. He makes her happy and that's what matters. I at least try to work out my differences with him. Right now I'm pretty certain he hates my guts but again tolerates me because I'm her best friend.


Yeah I'm not saying they're are bad persons. It's just that, take a bully, he is 90% an ESTP. They are so different from ENTPs despite the one letter difference.


----------



## entheos (Aug 18, 2013)

In this order:

1. ESTJ

2. ESTP

3. ENTJ

Doesn't mean I dislike them, specially certain individuals in my "real life", just means that my stomach jumps often in their presence, and I remain more quiet than is normal, because I try to make myself invisible so as to not be a target. I have feared their attention many times. ESTJs in particular.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't think I know any other ESTPs besides my brother. He's not intimidating. Maybe cause I know him well enough? He's hilarious. Sometimes annoying, but he's benevolent.

Can't really relate to how ESTPs intimidate other INFPs.


----------



## 84Djoke (Aug 3, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> No. Realistic. XD


https://i.imgur.com/9ZOgqGO.png

if your smart or paranoid enough not to click random links  it's
"Not sure if serious or trolling" Futurama's Fry meme.


----------

